# Manually open sprinkler valves issue



## ejs82 (Apr 14, 2021)

While running my system last night I noticed it skipped a zone. I tried to turn it on using "manual zone" on the control panel and that didn't work either. The control panel now says "zone 3 short". So my next step is to figure out which valve is for zone 3. However, none of the manual switches on the valves turn on the sprinklers. I tried about 4-5 of them. I thought once that manual switch was opened water would flow. Do I need to do anything else to get those to work? They are weathermatic valves and I have a proline control panel. Thanks


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Do you have a master control valve (usually located near your backflow preventer)? If so, you'll need to manually activate that to pressurize the supply for your zones.


----------



## ejs82 (Apr 14, 2021)

I am not sure. Would that master control valve be turned on and off by the control panel when the system comes on? I am able to run zones from the panel without issue, so I know there is pressure.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

ejs82 said:


> I am not sure. Would that master control valve be turned on and off by the control panel when the system comes on? I am able to run zones from the panel without issue, so I know there is pressure.


It would be controlled by the panel. What make/model controller do you have? Usually the terminal is labeled MCV or M or something similar.


----------



## ejs82 (Apr 14, 2021)

It's a weathermatic proline PL1600. By the water shutoff for the house there is a box with 2 on/off valves and 4 dial looking things... See pic. Other than that I don't see anything that looks different than the zone valves


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

ejs82 said:


> It's a weathermatic proline PL1600. By the water shutoff for the house there is a box with 2 on/off valves and 4 dial looking things... See pic. Other than that I don't see anything that looks different than the zone valves


That's your backflow. See if you can hunt down a valve box directly downstream of that pipe. Can't tell how to look for a CV on the ProLine controller since it looks modular BUT the manual does have a call out for using one or not.

If your zone runs from the controller but you can't get anything when you turn them on manually... there has to be another valve controlling the main supply.


----------



## ejs82 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I opened every box i could find and they are all just zone valves, very weird. I know the valves can be manually turned on because a repair guy last year was doing it. I will check the manual to see if there is a way to turn it on from the panel. unless I am missing a box somewhere.


----------



## Tincup86 (Mar 24, 2021)

Did you end up having a wire in the MV slot? I put my money on a bad solenoid especially if its a weathermatic valve. On the downstream side of the valve is a lever for manual turn on if it is a weathermatic. Rainbird and Hunter have a bleeder screw you can loosen a turn to get it to run.


----------



## ejs82 (Apr 14, 2021)

I was never able to find a master valve even though there is one listed in the panel and it is getting the correct power. I was able to find the bad zone by unplugging the wires from the solenoid and doing the test on the panel. It said OPEN instead of SHORT. Ordered a new one, hopefully that is the issue. Still cant use the manual lever on any zone though.. very odd.


----------



## Tincup86 (Mar 24, 2021)

yes with the master not open you won't get anything to run.


----------

